# Jacks



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Just thought id see if anyone else here keeps Jack. Here is some pictures of my Jack Dempsey, Scarface. He was orginally living with a Red Belly Piranha, who terrorized him whenever the lights went out. While I was in teh process of setting up his new tank he had just about all he could take of the Red and thrashed him up pretty bad, although his face was bitten in the process. These Pictures are from christmas and i am awaiting new ones as he has surpassed 8 inches now.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

2nd


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You can see some of his fin damage here. It has healed quite nicely.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

4th


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This guy is very entertaining to watch and will practice surface strikes all night long. This is my brothers favorite fish. They almost eat in a panic sometimes, when he was tanking up with the red, the piranha would make a slow creeping approach over to some food and right before he bit into it, scar would come flying in out of no where and swallow whatever it was whole.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice lookin fish man!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice jack







i like those fish i have 2 oscars right now but if i ever get rid of them i will probably try a jack. did you put these pics in snows pinned section


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my cariba wanna play...can j.d come out and play...nice j.d


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

i had to flush my jack down the toilet :sad: he was trying to kill the smaller fish,but he's now in the city sewer system,hmm,i wonder how many fish end up going to sewr heaven/?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Jacks are nice.. Used to have them with my ButterKoph.. Gotta love the mood color changing cichlids!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

He is actually sharing a tank with a 5 inch Malapterurus Electricus right now. I need to get these two seperated because by the time the Electricus reaches 7 inches its night night for scar face. There is also a 5 inch Royal Pleco, 5 inch Bristlenose, 4 inch common, and a 6 inch bullnose in this tank.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Jacks are great, nasty lil bastards.

Mark


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like one because of the color, Kevin got me an oscar instead of him because he thought the oscar was better at the time.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Can someone give me a quick general info on jack dempseys? Cause my friend says that his friend has jacks and the following story:

<he said jack dempseys are the sh*t and that piranhas are a bunch of wussies. He says the reds were in a corner of the tank and and everytime the RB would leave the corner of the tank, the jacks would chase them back and attack them, the piranhas were fearful of them> BTW, i dont know what size fish these were.

So Jacks sound like they are very territorial and aggressive. But i still think piranhas are the kings, one good bite from a RB will kill almost anything. Do jacks have teeth or they kind of like oscars?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good questions and how big can they get?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If they are both of equally small size, the JD has a good chance of killing the red belly as it can reach 9 inches in the first year. Red bellies are way to timid to handle JD aggression and teeth, which by the way are much more pronounced then on the 5.5 inch red although not as debilitating. On the other hand the JD would have gotten his face bit off with my Gold Spilo or Brandtii which dont mess around.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Jack's have teeth? I didnt know that. Are they teeth like piranhas or what?

Hmm so i guess my friend was right about Jacks vs RB's. Those RBs are giving piranha owners a bad reputation! J/K


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics!


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

i had a demsey in with 6 rb's and he ran the show. I saw him get in face to face combat with my meanest red and he held his ground recieving no injuries. he was one hell of a fish and very fun to watch. he died from some fricken fungus or somthin. tried everthing but it didn't work


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I just got rid of one almost identical to the one you have.I made his tank a p tank.I had him a couple of years.I couldn't even keep a pleco in with him,he killed a few while I had him.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I just got rid of one almost identical to the one you have.I made his tank a p tank.I had him a couple of years.I couldn't even keep a pleco in with him,he killed a few while I had him.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry,accidentally clicked submit twice.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i had one, but my texas cichlid killed it


----------

